# "Cheater" or "Ghost Car"?



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd always heard a motorized boxcar called a "ghost car". But in this video on Reality Reduced TV they all the one they're making a "cheater box car".

Have I heard wrong. What have others heard them called?


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool. :thumbsup:
I will have to check to see if I can get it on tv.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

thats cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, that is awsome... I think the word "cheat" describes that well, LOL... If my locomotives can not pull their own load then too bad for me... I will never have a ghost car on my layout :laugh:


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> Very cool. :thumbsup:
> I will have to check to see if I can get it on tv.


Alfalfa; it is a podcast. You get it on your computer by clicking on the link I provided. Here it is again:

Reduced Reality TV


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Used to use those in HO...still do in a sense. Put one in a siding and watch the newcomer's face when he flips the block and his block of cars goes scooting off on their own.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Shay,

That's a great idea, and must be pretty funny watching someone's unsuspecting face.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Lownen said:


> Alfalfa; it is a podcast. You get it on your computer by clicking on the link I provided. Here it is again:
> 
> Reduced Reality TV


Thank you Lownen. My dumb *** would have wasted lots of time trying to find out how to get it on cable or satalite tv. :lol_hitting:

I will have to watch that again and figure out how to save to this HDD because most of it went over my tiny little head. 

Back to my liquid breakfast. 

Forgot to mention it actually downloaded pretty quick for this piece of crap modem I am using. I have got to get my computer back together. When I got into trains I ran out of room though.


----------

